# New to HK, New VP9, first tange trip



## Zurn (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello one and all! First post. First HK.

I have spent most of the last 30 years playing with mostly 1911s. Due to health and finance reasons found myself gunless. The horror.... 

Got a new job with decent pay. So, decided to drag myself kicking and screaming into the 21st century. Picked up a VP9 V1. Love the feel, love the low recoil compared to the 45s I was use to.

So, got off work and asked a friend to go out shooting. We grabbed dinner then we decided to hit the range out in the Black Hills. My friend had her Glock 43.

She is getting use to her Glock and getting better on target with each outing.

I fired a few shots from the VP9 to get use to her and before I knew it dumped the whole mag on target. Double taps are truly impressive with the VP9. grouping was very very nice.

Unfortunately I was only able to go through 4 mags before a killer t-storm rolled in. This also kept me from being able to get any good pics.

Looking forward to more range time this weekend.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Glad you like it, the VP9/is a sweet shooter.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome aboard Zurn!

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome Zurn! Anything from H&K is nice stuff. Is the VP-9 a pretty large gun? From some of the articles I have read, it is an excellent pistol.


----------



## Zurn (Jul 24, 2015)

having CCed a full sized para ordinance P14 during college, no, I think this is very concealable.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

VP9s are great, enjoy yours.


----------



## timbermart (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report.


----------

